# Which trigger is tough enough???



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

i'm currently keeping a 3" picasso trigger in a 55 gallon and considering adding either a clown trigger or undulated trigger. I've already lost a blue jaw trigger when i added to the tank, the picasso went friggin' berserk. Which would you choose if any???


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

That tank is too small for two triggers. So, I wouln't choose any. You would be throwing away money, but that's up to you.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

definately very poor decision to add another trigger, just the mindset that you think you need a tougher one to survive the fighting that is bound to happen is pretty bad perspective towards fish keeping.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

yeah you're probably right about that, what size tank would you keep 2 triggers in then??


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

gloom said:


> yeah you're probably right about that, what size tank would you keep 2 triggers in then??


i would say a very large one with lots of rock and by large im thinking at minimum 250 gallon..

do you still have the panther grouper thats listed in your sig? those get way to large for a 55..


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> yeah you're probably right about that, what size tank would you keep 2 triggers in then??


i would say a very large one with lots of rock and by large im thinking at minimum 250 gallon..

do you still have the panther grouper thats listed in your sig? those get way to large for a 55..
[/quote]
Yes i still have the grouper too, but he's just 3" right now and actually he's not doing so good. He stopped eating the past couple of days. The only thing he likes to eat is chopped fresh shrimp and now he's stopped eating that so i don't know what his problem is. Its strange, i also have 2 percula clowns and a chocolate chip star which the trigger strangely enough does not bother. Everyone is getting along great. Eventually, maybe next year, i will invest in a much larger tank once they all get a little bigger. I've heard eventually the trigger will start picking on them once he gets a little bigger. The only fish he's hated so far was the blue jaw trigger, i mean kicked his ass. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i have a 120 gallon with 7 triggers. they are fine. yes when the undu gets bigger he will go nutts i hear but i have yet to see any problems.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> i have a 120 gallon with 7 triggers. they are fine. yes when the undu gets bigger he will go nutts i hear but i have yet to see any problems.


youve had them in the same tank for less then a few months i would not say they are "fine" this is really no different then cohabbing pygos and serra's or a mixed serra tank, not all the triggers you have a ok to have in such a heavily populated tank.


----------

